# Freshman Rankings: Class of 2016



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Before the concept of guaranteed rookie contracts came into existence in 1995, freshmen were seen as players who usually had a lot of growth in front of them at the college level. The NBA Draft changed forever in that fateful year and now with the "one year out of high school" rule, these first year players are usually seen as the cream of the crop of possible draftees. Since the rule came into place in 2007, we have seen 5 out of 6 #1 picks having just finished their first year of college, with sophomore Blake Griffin being the exception in 2009.
> 
> Freshman aren't only top overall picks, many of them often fill out a good portion of the lottery as well. The first three picks in last years draft were all "one-and-done", as well as 6 of the first 15 draft choices. Of the two previous high school classes (2010/2011), 29 have already been chosen in the NBA Draft. This points to the herd being thinned of much of the top talent. Other players from these classes will still shine, there will still be a demand for them. Just know that if you are looking for the best players from those high school classes, chances are they are on a NBA roster right now.
> 
> ...


http://www.nbadraft.net/freshman-rankings-class-2016


----------

